# 1% Sperm Morphology - What does it mean?



## MItoDC

My DH just went and got his SA done (after sitting on the prescription for months trying to get his courage up and me trying not to push too hard) - and it came back with 1% morphology. Everything else seems fine - good counts and good mobility. Anyone in the same boat? The doctor didn't tell us much except that DH needs to redo the SA in a month and then we'll look at our options, which apparently with low morphology doesn't include IUI, you just go straight to IVF. Would love some opinions...


----------



## Baby Me

If all other factors are good, you should be able to have icsi. However, there is always the chance that the next sample wil be better. Good luck.


----------



## crystal443

My DH's SA came back at 1% morphology last April, it basically means that 1% of the semen was a normal shape . I put him on Menevit, not sure where you are but its a fertility blend vitamin for men. He went and had a retest in September and his morphology was 12%. Sometimes its just a one off but I would definitely get him on some sort of fertility blend vitamin :) Good luck!!


----------



## MItoDC

crystal443 said:


> My DH's SA came back at 1% morphology last April, it basically means that 1% of the semen was a normal shape . I put him on Menevit, not sure where you are but its a fertility blend vitamin for men. He went and had a retest in September and his morphology was 12%. Sometimes its just a one off but I would definitely get him on some sort of fertility blend vitamin :) Good luck!!

Thanks, Ladies. There are just so many options and opinions! I bought him the Mega Men vitamin blend - but maybe I should get some different kinds?


----------



## crystal443

If its to help his swimmers then it should be fine!! :) We gave it 4 to 5 months before retesting and his sample was back to normal :) hang in there


----------



## arekuzik

MItoDC said:


> My DH just went and got his SA done (after sitting on the prescription for months trying to get his courage up and me trying not to push too hard) - and it came back with 1% morphology. Everything else seems fine - good counts and good mobility. Anyone in the same boat? The doctor didn't tell us much except that DH needs to redo the SA in a month and then we'll look at our options, which apparently with low morphology doesn't include IUI, you just go straight to IVF. Would love some opinions...

Hi, my DH has the same problem - he has 2% morphology, everything else seems ok. We have also done DNA fragmentation test and his is 24%, which is close to borderline of 27%. This is quite common for men who have low morphology. My doctor said our chances to conceive naturally are 4-5% and via IUI it doubles to 8-9%. Last resort would be IVF. I have been doing a lot of research online about how we can improve his morphology and overall sperm health naturally. I am unable to post any links here given that this is my first post, and not sure how to share it with you.

I am planning on putting my DH on very healthy diet - organic produce and meats, and to add all the supplements that can help to improve his sperm. I also want to do a detox on him. Of course, no alcohol, coffee - even decaf as it contains a lot of chemicals, black tea or chocolate because it also contains caffeine, no soy products. I read some success stories and people do report this helps but takes at least 2-3 months to see improvement. 

Hopefully this helps and if you do research online you can find tons of info. My favourite site is naturalfertilityshop - google it.


----------



## MItoDC

arekuzik said:


> MItoDC said:
> 
> 
> My DH just went and got his SA done (after sitting on the prescription for months trying to get his courage up and me trying not to push too hard) - and it came back with 1% morphology. Everything else seems fine - good counts and good mobility. Anyone in the same boat? The doctor didn't tell us much except that DH needs to redo the SA in a month and then we'll look at our options, which apparently with low morphology doesn't include IUI, you just go straight to IVF. Would love some opinions...
> 
> Hi, my DH has the same problem - he has 2% morphology, everything else seems ok. We have also done DNA fragmentation test and his is 24%, which is close to borderline of 27%. This is quite common for men who have low morphology. My doctor said our chances to conceive naturally are 4-5% and via IUI it doubles to 8-9%. Last resort would be IVF. I have been doing a lot of research online about how we can improve his morphology and overall sperm health naturally. I am unable to post any links here given that this is my first post, and not sure how to share it with you.
> 
> I am planning on putting my DH on very healthy diet - organic produce and meats, and to add all the supplements that can help to improve his sperm. I also want to do a detox on him. Of course, no alcohol, coffee - even decaf as it contains a lot of chemicals, black tea or chocolate because it also contains caffeine, no soy products. I read some success stories and people do report this helps but takes at least 2-3 months to see improvement.
> 
> Hopefully this helps and if you do research online you can find tons of info. My favourite site is naturalfertilityshop - google it.Click to expand...

Interesting. I hadn't heard of the DNA fragmentation. Where do you get that done? He went to a urologist of the SA. He set up another test for December 6th, so fingers crossed for that.

We're pretty healthy as far as eating goes, but he definitely likes his coffee all day. He also binge drinks every once and a while - no more than a couple times a month, but his last one was actually right before the test, so I'm wondering if it had an impact on the results... I kind of hope it did so that he'll stop doing it - since I hate it!


----------



## pisces78

My partner had 2% abnormal sperm. Our FS said we had about 1-2% chance each month of conceiving naturally. We were told to retest in 3-4 months since it can take 90 days for a new batch of sperm to grow. During this time my partner started taking a multitude of vitamins, was getting fit and even started Chinese herbs twice a day (which were horrible) and acupuncture, bless his soul!!! After all this, he was retested and all his other sperm parameters improved except morphology!!!! AHHH, so its off to ICSI and Ivf for us in January! The good thing is even though it was devastating at the time, ICSI can get around this issue of infertility, which gives us great hope :)


----------



## Northernmonke

Ladies please try IMSI rather than ICSI we had much better sucess with it and no alcohol and coffee for hubby. My hubby started taking proceed too which is about £30 a month and you can buy it from amazon. Good luck x


----------



## Baby Me

What is imsi? Is it widely available?


----------



## Northernmonke

Sory I meant proxceed and Imsi is fairly new its like icsi but the microscope is 6000 times for the choosing of sperm. I think icsi is like hunreds not 1000x https://www.nhs.uk/news/2008/07July/Pages/NewIVFtechnique.aspx


----------



## Baby Me

Interesting! My clinic hasn't mentioned it, annoying.


----------



## Northernmonke

I didn't know about it until this cycle its worth having a conversation about it x


----------



## MItoDC

Very interesting. These are all options that I hadn't heard about yet.


----------



## crystal443

The clinic that we are using also offers PICSI https://www.origio.com/products/midatlantic devices/picsi.aspx (this is the best explanation I could find) we agreed to try this when DH's morphology was 1%, we're still going to go ahead and do this because his morphology could be good or could be poor again by January so we're still going to go ahead with this :)


----------

